# WHY did I get an email that my subscription cancelled?



## envybeauty (Aug 7, 2007)

I got the following sent to my personal email account. I didn't even use paypal to pay the fee when I signed up back in Sept/Oct.....

Please contact me about this!!  Either by PM or email.

Who is "classyinpink"?

Thanks!


-----------------
You have successfully cancelled your subscription to
 LHCF Annual Fee (1 year) Subscription

You will not be billed for this subscription again.


-----------------------------------
Cancellation Details
-----------------------------------


Cancellation Date:  Aug. 1, 2007
Subscription Name:  LHCF Annual Fee (1 year)
 Subscription
Subscription Number:  S-2SR956582L342340V
Item Number:  c551e575d5c518e16dd98775d07fe6f5


-----------------------------------
Contact Information
-----------------------------------


If you have any questions about this subscription,
 please contact Long Hair Care FOrum.


Business Name:  Long Hair Care FOrum
Contact Email:  [email protected]
Contact Phone:  

Thank you for using PayPal!
The PayPal Team


----------------------------------------------------------------
PROTECT YOUR PASSWORD

NEVER give your password to anyone, including PayPal
 employees. Protect yourself against fraudulent websites
 by opening a new web browser (e.g. Internet Explorer
 or Netscape) and typing in the PayPal URL every time
 you log in to your account.


----------------------------------------------------------------


Please do not reply to this email. This mailbox is not
 monitored and you will not receive a response. For
 assistance, log in to your PayPal account and click the
 Help link located in the top right corner of any
 PayPal page.

----------------------------------------------------------------

PayPal Email ID PP268


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 7, 2007)

Please open a support ticket. Top right Contact Us or my signature


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 7, 2007)

That doesnt say your acct was cancelled, it says your paypal subscription was cancelled. Normally that means you have paypal and went into the settings to disable the option to autobill you each year and it generated that message. If your LHCF acct was cancelled, you wouldnt be able to post. 

Classyinpink is the email address that is used to send payments to LHCF. You can still submit the ticket if Nikos needs to look into it, but I would check with paypal to see if there was any activity on your acct.


----------



## envybeauty (Aug 7, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> That doesnt say your acct was cancelled, it says your paypal subscription was cancelled. Normally that means you have paypal and went into the settings to disable the option to autobill you each year and it generated that message. If your LHCF acct was cancelled, you wouldnt be able to post.
> 
> Classyinpink is the email address that is used to send payments to LHCF. You can still submit the ticket if Nikos needs to look into it, but I would check with paypal to see if there was any activity on your acct.


 

That's the thing -- I don't believe I used paypay to pay for LHCF.  I used my cc directly.


----------



## envybeauty (Aug 7, 2007)

dimopoulos said:


> Please open a support ticket. Top right Contact Us or my signature


 

Done!!!!!!!


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 7, 2007)

nvybeauty said:


> That's the thing -- I don't believe I used paypay to pay for LHCF.  I used my cc directly.



Well I would log in and check the paypal acct activity. I dont know if adding or removing subscriptions are listed there, tho, but you can always contact paypal directly. Just submit the ticket as Nikos suggested. Maybe it was generated because you acct was already paid at the time it would have been deducted. You would have had to have paid with paypal at least once for LHCF to make it to your subscriptions, as its an auto thing, and yearly at that.  Did you order a subscription for anyone else ever, or have a different acct before?   I know some of y'all "new" October 2006 folx are actually previous members.  so it could have been generated because it was associated with an acct whose subscription is due, but is no longer active. I'm just throwing ideas out there. Nikos will be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## envybeauty (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ Thanks.

I assure you...I am new!  If I wasn't, I wouldn't have went to that stylist chick who chopped off my hair which led me to finding this website after googling something like grow hair long.  If only I could go back to  that moment


----------

